# Yamaha grizzly vs Honda foreman



## Fishhuntrope (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new four wheeler. I have narrowed it down to these two. Both in 4x4 and have power steering. Anybody have any opinions? Going to use it on the ranch and once a year to both Colorado and Idaho. I can be hard on equipment (I have been told) so any insight is appreciated.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Both are great. IMO the Yamaha will take rough rocky terrain better and faster. The Honda will last longer.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Had both the grizzly is smoother by far but not as predictable in turns Honda kind of rough but built like tank and has more low end torque due to the transmission difference. A matter of preference really.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Had both. My Yammy is everything that my Honda was, BUT 10 times more comfortable and hands down better handling. I use mine for dog training, deer hunting the hill country, and waterfowling the Gordy marsh. 
Liked my Honda. LOVE my Grizzly 550!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Have you ruled out Polaris?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Yamaha Grizzly hands down. We travel to Colorado every summer and my Grizzly just flat out performs my friends Honda on everything we do. I happen to have one for sale.


----------



## Gilmore (Aug 10, 2011)

I have owned them both. Just as the other post, Honda last longer but the Grizzly is right there with them. I have a Polaris 700 now and love the bike. Bearwhiz, pm me what you have. Looking for another bike for the lease.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

What ever you get make sure its 4 stroke if taking to the High country.

I have owned no less than 10 Honda ATVs (needed for company projects) and not one has left me/us stranded..

I replaced three 2003/04 models this yr and went with the 450 CC Kymcos. A big change for me no doubt.. these bikes have a few features that are add-ons on most other bikes, with 4 wheel Indep suspension, power port, receiver Hithch, front brush guard & winch mounting plate standard.
1 yr warranty rather than 6 months and worked a deal for right at $1000.00 less than the Honda Rancher 420 electric shift 4X4 models.... so far so good on the Kymcos, a couple of my guys have tested them a little more than needed and were impressed with 60+ mph top end and noticable less fuel burn.....

they dont have power steering but you should atleast check them out....
http://www.kymcousa.com/showroom/atvs/mxu450ile/index.html
go to Tejas Motorsports and tell them I sent you.......


----------



## Fishhuntrope (Aug 1, 2012)

I was brain washed by my Dad at a young age that Polaris is junk. I have no idea if that's the case, but couldn't bring myself to buy one. Thanks everybody. I'm going to make a couple test drives the next couple days and will decide by the weekend. Thanks again!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Sit on both and tell me which one you'd rather sit on for an hour. Just sayin'-LOL!!!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Sit on both and tell me which one you'd rather sit on for an hour. Just sayin'-LOL!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Might want to do some reading about the problems with the stators in the Yamaha. We run a lot of 4-wheelers at work and used to run only Yamaha but the stators going out all the time was much too expensive so we switched to Honda. No problem with them so far.

TH


----------



## Fishhuntrope (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the input everybody. I went with the Honda foreman 500 4x4 with power steering in camo. Got a sweet deal on the last 2012 they had.


----------

